# KDE4, Plasma e crash (forse)

## lsegalla

Ho dei problemi con Plasma, almeno suppongo, e li ha anche un mio amico che usa Sabayon (ogni tanto mi capita di vedere lo stesso problema anche da lui). Il sintomo è che a volte lavorando (anche non facendo niente pare) sembra che Plasma si intorti bloccandosi, poi la schermata diviene nera e dopo un po' si ricarica tutto, è un po' una rottura di balle lavorare così...

Se posso allegare qualcosa per far comprendere meglio il problema... bisognerebbe vedere qualche log, ma non so dove sono, lo uso da due giorni...

----------

## darkmanPPT

che versione usi di kde4?

cioè.. io ho kde 4.3.1 e (forse sarò io il fortunato) non ho mai riscontrato problemi.

Queste cose le avevo avute anche io con kde 4.2.x ed erano principalmente dovuti a chiamate di libreria non corrette (stavo sperimentando dei miei plasmoidi)

Altra domanda... il riavvio di Plasma viene così a caso oppure mentre interagisci con esso? (che ne so, apri qualche menù, clicci da qualche parte, etc...)

Hai provato a lanciare un revdep-rebuild per vedere innanzitutto se le librerie sono a posto?

Per i log.. beh.. sinceramente non so dove li metta. Normalmente se c'è un crash, dovresti trovarti una specie di file di log sulla tua home, o almeno così mi capitava con kde 4.2.x

----------

## lsegalla

Uso Kde 4.3.1 e non ricordo di fare operazioni particolari, mi capita piuttosto random.

Oggi ancora non è capitato (ma già ieri avevo fatto dei riavvi per sicurezza).

Detto cio' in genere non tocco nessun plasmoide perchè non sono appassionato, ho appenato trovato un setup che mi va anche benino e lì avevo già chiuso l'esperienza coi plasmoidi.

Ovviamente ho fatto di tutto, dal revdep-rebuild all'emerge -emerge -uavD --newuse --with-bdeps y world (per forza, ho appena finito di aggiornare tutto), ho anche pacchetti inutili... in ogni caso l'ultimo in ordine cronologico resta un revdep-rebuild che conferma che comunque è tutto a posto.

A proposito, da due/tre giorni non riesco a fare nessun emerge --sync o eix-sync

```

user8-gentoo luca # emerge --sync

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://88.198.83.249/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: failed to connect to 88.198.83.249: Connection refused (111)

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(124) [receiver=3.0.6]

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 1 of 1 with rsync://134.68.220.97/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: failed to connect to 134.68.220.97: Connection refused (111)

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(124) [receiver=3.0.6]

>>> Exceeded PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES: 1

```

Exceeded PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES: 1 l'ho impostato io perchè comunque con tre tentativi falliva, inoltre ho provato a togliere dal make.conf anche SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage" (che poi ho rimesso) ma non cambia niente... non riesco proprio ad effettuare il sync.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Uso Kde 4.3.1 e non ricordo di fare operazioni particolari, mi capita piuttosto random.
> 
> Oggi ancora non è capitato (ma già ieri avevo fatto dei riavvi per sicurezza).

 

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> A proposito, da due/tre giorni non riesco a fare nessun emerge --sync o eix-sync
> 
> ```
> 
> user8-gentoo luca # emerge --sync
> ...

 

un thread, un problema.

----------

## lsegalla

Chiusa parentesi, per quello ho aperto un altro thread.

Vediamo se sto plasma si è sistemato, attendo il primo crash di oggi ancora.

Anche se non so che log o cosa guardare...

----------

## lsegalla

Adesso mi è appena capitato; ho notato solamente che in basso a destra nel vassoio di sistema (dove ci stanno klipper, korganizer, kmix etc...) si è aperta una notifica di informazioni che purtroppo non ho fatto a tempo a leggere, ma mi sembra di ricordare che ogni volta capita.

Che ci sia mica qualche log dove poter andare a guardare?

----------

## darkmanPPT

hai provato a vedere sui log di Xorg?

lo so che non c'entra nulla, ma in giro con google non ho trovato nulla che parlasse su dove siano i log di kde

----------

## lsegalla

Boh, trovo solo questo in /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

user8-gentoo luca # less /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep '(EE)'

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)

```

Nella fattispecie questo:

```
(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "it"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sony Vaio Keys

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device CHICONY USB Keyboard

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech USB Optical Mouse

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device CHICONY USB Keyboard

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button (CM)

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)

```

----------

## danydany

Capitava anche a me, ma dopo aver aggiornato alle ultime QT ed aver seguito tutte le indicazioni di 

```
# eread
```

ho risolto definitivamente: il sistema è stabilissimo e rapidissimo come non mai.

----------

## lsegalla

Non mi capitava da molto tempo ormai... oggi mi è ricapitato, e l'unica cosa che ho fatto nel sistema è stato configurare a puntino cifs in modo che mi veda tutto quel che serve (opportunamento montato e configurato in fstab). Ho l'impressione che a volte il sistema si sveglia a fare qualche refresh e si pianta per pochissimi secondi (ma non si freeza, il mouse continuo a muoverlo e nelle applicazioni continuo a lavorare)

----------

## Apetrini

Hai una scheda nvidia? Se si, quale scheda, versione driver e xorg-server.

Magari lo sapete già, ma lo ribadisco comunque. Non tutte le maggior release di kde sono compatibili per quanto riguarda la roba in ~/.kde4, quindi se vi siete tenuti le impostazioni di qualche release precedente è meglio che cancelliate la directory (salvatevi la roba che vi serve; meglio se la cancellate mentre non* gira kde).

Se avete installato/aggiunto plasmoidi in maniera sporca (es. installandoli a mano come root o usando qualche overlay) , questo puo destabilizzare il sistema.

Stai usando le qt-gui con la flag raster attiva ?

----------

## lsegalla

Info varie...

- Non faccio uso di plasmoidi

- x11-base/xorg-server 1.6.5-r1

- no nvidia che io sappia, trattasi di un sony vaio notebook, allego configurazione

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HEM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8039 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 14)

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

08:03.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller

08:03.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

08:03.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

```

----------

## lsegalla

Forse ho risolto, ma per il momento non vedo problemi.

Oggi mi è capitato ben tre volte ed era sempre in concomitanza degli avvisi che citavano una condivisione di rete (l'unica che ho), come se ogni tanto (molto) il sistema guardasse se quella connessione è ancora attiva.

Comunque quella connessione era linkata in un pannello e l'ho tirata via perchè alla fine non mi serve, me la monto quando mi serve e basta.

Problemi non ne ho piu' avuti poi, ma è ancora presto per parlare...

----------

